# Δεν είναι παράλογο;



## nickel (Aug 9, 2011)

Θα βάλω μπροστά αυτό το νήμα, γιατί όλο και πετάγεται κάποιος παραλογισμός στη μέση, όλο και περισσότεροι αυτόν τον καιρό, και, άμα δεν βρίσκει τη θέση του αλλού, μπορεί να φιλοξενείται εδώ, να μην είναι απλώς στα Εφήμερα, ας πούμε.

Για παράδειγμα:
Δεν είναι πολύ εκνευριστικό να τον λένε Poor (Henry Varnum Poor), να σπουδάζει και να γίνεται δικηγόρος, αλλά να πιάνει την καλή επενδύοντας στην ξυλεία με το αδέλφι του, να συνδέεται μέσω του αδελφού του με τους σιδηρόδρομους και να αρχίζει να εκδίδει το _History of Railroads and Canals in the United States_, να φτιάχνει εταιρεία που βγάζει κάθε χρόνο νέα, ενημερωμένη έκδοση του βιβλίου, να ενώνεται κάποια στιγμή (το 1941) η εταιρεία με μια άλλη, τη Standard Statistics Bureau, που ενημερώνει για εταιρείες που δεν έχουν σχέση με τους σιδηρόδρομους, και να προκύπτει η Standard & Poor’s, που μας έχει γίνει εφιάλτης — και να έχει εκείνον το «φτωχό» στο όνομά της; Σαν να μας δουλεύουν ψιλό γαζί είναι… (Αν και όχι μόνο λόγω ονόματος.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 9, 2011)

Για εμάς, τους ανθρώπους του λόγου, αμετάφραστου ή μη, η Standard and Poor's θα έπρεπε να είναι κάτι σαν κρυφή θεότητά μας. Το συνειδητοποίησα πρόσφατα στις ειδήσεις παρατηρώντας προσεκτικά την πρόσοψη των γραφείων τους:







Μου το επιβεβαίωσαν τα πολύ ψιλά γραμματάκια στην τελευταία αράδα του ιστότοπού τους: Ανήκουν στον όμιλο βιβλία του οποίου έχουν μεταφράσει πολλοί Έλληνες (ανάμεσά τους και εγώ), στον όμιλο (των κάποτε απλώς εκδόσεων) McGraw-Hill.


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2011)

Δεν είναι παράλογο με τόσες _μνήμες_ στη γύρα, με _ανάκληση μνημών_, με _σειρές μνημών_ στον υπολογιστή και _ψύκτρες μνημών_, με τα προβλήματα των _μεταφραστικών μνημών_, να πιστεύει το Λεξισκόπιο ότι η _μνήμη_ δεν έχει γενική πληθυντικού; Και να μου στολίζει ο διορθωτής μου το _μνημών_ με μια κατσαρή κόκκινη υπογράμμιση;

Θα μου πείτε, εδώ ένα _κοτών_ έγραψα και είναι δεύτερο στο γκούγκλισμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 14, 2011)

Για τα σουρεαλιστικά θα ανοίξουμε άλλο νήμα;

ΥΠΕΚΑ: Παραδειγματική η εφαρμογή του νόμου για το αυθαίρετο νεκροταφείο στη Γλυφάδα

Για την τήρηση όλων των προβλεπόμενων διαδικασιών για την παραδειγματική εφαρμογή του νόμου στην απόδοση ευθυνών και ποινών διαβεβαιώνει το υπουργείο Περιβάλλοντος με αφορμή το νεκροταφείο που «ξεφύτρωσε» την Παρασκευή στη Γλυφάδα σε αναδασωτέα δασική έκταση στην Α’ Ζώνη Προστασίας του Υμηττού.

Στο πλαίσιο αυτό, υπάρχει συνεργασία με τα συναρμόδια υπουργεία, ενώ ήδη διενεργείται προκαταρκτική εξέταση από τον αρμόδιο Εισαγγελέα υπό την εποπτεία της Εισαγγελέως Πρωτοδικών, Ελένης Ράικου.

Ο δήμαρχος Γλυφάδας Κωνσταντίνος Κόκκορης που συνελήφθη το Σάββατο με τη διαδικασία του αυτοφώρου και λίγο αργότερα αφέθηκε ελεύθερος, παραπέμφθηκε σε τακτική δικάσιμο.

Σημειώνεται ότι ο κ. Κόκκορης, εγκατέστησε την Παρασκευή νεκροταφείο, σε αναδασωτέα δασική έκταση, που βρίσκεται στην Α’ Ζώνη Προστασίας του Υμηττού, ενώ ο μητροπολίτης Γλυφάδας, Παύλος, μετέφερε στο σημείο προκατασκευασμένη εκκλησία.

Κατόπιν εντολής του εισαγγελέα, το Σάββατο κινητοποιήθηκε η αστυνομία και κλήθηκαν να καταθέσουν οι εμπλεκόμενοι.

Το ΥΠΕΚΑ αναγνωρίζει μεν ότι υπάρχει έλλειψη νεκροταφείων στην Αθήνα, αλλά σημειώνει ότι για τέτοια ζητήματα -που έχουν σοβαρές περιβαλλοντικές επιπτώσεις- πρέπει να τηρούνται όλες οι προβλεπόμενες διαδικασίες. Παράλληλα, προαναγγέλλει χωροθέτηση νέων περιοχών από τον Οργανισμός Ρυθμιστικού Σχεδίου Αθήνας οι οποίες θα εξυπηρετούν ομάδες Δήμων του Μητροπολιτικού συγκροτήματος της Αθήνας με παρόμοιο έλλειμμα.​
Καθημερινή


----------



## Zazula (Aug 14, 2011)

Πήγαν να το θάψουν στα γρήγορα το θέμα της αναδάσωσης του Υμηττού οι Γλυφαδιώτες.


----------

